# Why such a bizarre fursona?



## mumbles (Apr 6, 2010)

I wonder why so many furries feel the need to make a completely outlandish fursona.

I don't want to step on anyones toes, here, even if I disagree on the aesthetic. I'm really curious why some people make the really weird, overly elaborate choices they do.

You know.

The names that sound like Elven ruins.
The hybrids with wings.
The oddly out-of-place magical powers.

Why? I really do want to understand better. I suppose I can understand the appeal of making something completely unlike yourself, and indulging in a fantasy, but personally, I don't see the appeal in it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 6, 2010)

Agreed. We need more odd species, not odd modifications of existing ones.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree with that, but there's a reason foxes and wolves and things are so popular, and I don't think that will ever really change. Also, I don't really think that just because something is popular, it should be avoided.

It's a weird thing. A fursona is supposed to be personal, because it's supposed to be a representation of you. And I can't help but think that some people must be a little bit vain to pick some of the things they do... but at the same time, I have to think, no one should take a fursona that seriously. So I get a bit peeved when people get flamed asking for suggestions.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine isn't odd.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 6, 2010)

My fursona is pretty normal.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 6, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> Mine isn't odd.


No, I suppose it's not. But why bother posting that?


----------



## Icky (Apr 6, 2010)

Because birds are that awesome.

But I agree, people need to find a species that fits them instead of having to make one up.



mumbles said:


> The hybrids with wings.



And this really needs to stop.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Apr 6, 2010)

the reason most people pick less, mundane (is that the word?), or "normal" animals, is because they want something that they think looks badass, thus you have these hybrids, mostly with dragons, as i have seen.

otherwise, there are those like me, who are more... ambiguous? perhaps not the choice word, but their form fluctuates, depending on mood, social status, etc, because they focus on the whole aspect of their fursona really explaining them.

they could also choose a common "base" animal or trait that stays constant, to show what they are like personality-wise, but, emotionally, they change, thus the.... want? to have multiple forms.

or maybe that's all just me, and i have no idea what I'm talking about. whatever.


----------



## Icky (Apr 6, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> the reason most people pick less, mundane (is that the word?),  or "normal" animals, is because they want something that they think looks badass, thus you have these hybrids, mostly with dragons, as i have seen.



Ok, I was mostly kidding. I do actually think ravens fit my personality, and if I didn't and just had it for kicks, then I would have switched a long time ago.

So let's revise that: Because birds are that awesome for me.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Apr 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ok, I was mostly kidding. I do actually think ravens fit my personality, and if I didn't and just had it for kicks, then I would have switched a long time ago.
> 
> So let's revise that: Because birds are that awesome for me.


i wasn't targeting you... that was just my initial response...


----------



## Willow (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm pretty damn boring it seems....;^;


----------



## kitsunefighter (Apr 9, 2010)

I dunno why I went from a Red Fox to a Wolf to a Wolf and Sea Dragon mixed with Western Dragon.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

Because you're weird :V


----------



## Ames (Apr 9, 2010)

mumbles said:


> I wonder why so many furries feel the need to make a completely outlandish fursona.
> 
> I don't want to step on anyones toes, here, even if I disagree on the aesthetic. I'm really curious why some people make the really weird, overly elaborate choices they do.
> 
> ...




Furries are mentally unstable.


----------



## Kaitin (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't understand it either.   Personally...Red Panda, no special markings, no odd appendages, no powers.  Hasn't changed much over the years.  Pretty generic other then personality and choice of garments.

Then again I find some of the more outlandish fursonas rather neat.


----------



## Bir (Apr 9, 2010)

Because they feel unique, and in a world where you're supposed to be unique, why  not take it to the top level? 

I'm a normal fox, but hey. I don't feel much like a blue tigergoatmoth. XD


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder if my species is concidered outlandish..


----------



## Tetragnostica (Apr 9, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> But I agree, people need to find a species that fits them instead of having to make one up.



I applaud creativity if it is executed cleanly, immersively and personal.  It takes more effort and communicates more than just selecting from a list of stereotypes.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 9, 2010)

cause they trying to be unique...to only find out 50+ furs already did a green Fox with 9 multicolored tails, 4 cawks, 3 sets of wings :V


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause they trying to be unique...to only find out 50+ furs already did a green Fox with 9 multicolored tails, 4 cawks, 3 sets of wings :V


This.  and then you get all these fights and crap about people stealing other's fursonas..


----------



## Ames (Apr 9, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> This.  and then you get all these fights and crap about people stealing other's fursonas..



Stealing somebody's fursona will condemn you to the eighth circle of hell.

Recently, a new bolgia has been created just for fursona thieves.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 9, 2010)

bolgia?  Anywasy.. I've seen people accuse many multiple times...
one of the most rediculous I saw was my friend drew some simple brightly colored... blue... puppy thing with glowing paws and nose.. and then someone is like "you stole my fursona!"  .. when the person didn't have a picture or description of said stolen fursona.  .... bah.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

I am a common species, unfortunatly, but if I were to switch I'd be a fox acting like a whatever else. Since I am mentally one, it'd be strange. I was a horse for a while. The weirdest thing ever.

My markings are strange, and rather impossible, but they aren't over the top. Simple and unique, and as I appear in dreams.

here she is-

http://www.chickensmoothie.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=110018

(coloured in, hurried, used as a ref for an art I wanted. I draw and colour better than that, and she's a fox, not a whatever-that-is.)

Anyhow.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Apr 11, 2010)

Because its me. Unlike most people's sparkle-'sonas I cannot fathom mine being any different than she it. It took a lot of soul searching to figure out how she looked. The very fact of her coloring proves my point because never in a million years would I put green and gold in character design, but there she is, and I cannot stand the thought of it changing..its like idk...if I suddenly woke up pink (i hate pink)

Then again, I also have more...individual 'sonas for each part of my personality, mainly for RP purposes, but that's another question.


----------



## Padfoot91 (Apr 11, 2010)

Depending on the mood I am a normal black wolf or a black fox with a docked tail.
I just like plain.
Maybe some people like elaborate and different?


----------



## Ben (Apr 11, 2010)

I remember I had a fox murrsona for just about.. oh, five days. Then I realized how incredibly cliche foxes are, and decided to randomly pick an obscure animal. However, there's nothing weird about the chinchilla at all, so I guess it's just as normal as anything else.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 11, 2010)

Tigers-Shadow said:


> Because its me. Unlike most people's sparkle-'sonas I cannot fathom mine being any different than she it. It took a lot of soul searching to figure out how she looked. The very fact of her coloring proves my point because never in a million years would I put green and gold in character design, but there she is, and I cannot stand the thought of it changing..its like idk...if I suddenly woke up pink (i hate pink)
> 
> Then again, I also have more...individual 'sonas for each part of my personality, mainly for RP purposes, but that's another question.



I think that's a pretty big assumption on your part that most other people don't fee like you do. Because I've seen a lot of people, and a lot of them would probably argue for their fursonas til they're red in the face.

What I really want to know is 'why'... If possible, can you relate it to your personality, or describe in detail why you think it's for you? I'd like a more in depth response then 'just because', if you could.

Please, and thank you for your time. :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 11, 2010)

Ben said:


> I remember I had a fox murrsona for just about.. oh, five days. Then I realized how incredibly cliche foxes are, and decided to randomly pick an obscure animal. However, there's nothing weird about the chinchilla at all, so I guess it's just as normal as anything else.


Now, I probably know the answer to this question (it's just that glaringly obvious) but humor me, what's a murrsona?


----------



## mumbles (Apr 11, 2010)

Ben said:


> I remember I had a fox murrsona for just about.. oh, five days. Then I realized how incredibly cliche foxes are, and decided to randomly pick an obscure animal. However, there's nothing weird about the chinchilla at all, so I guess it's just as normal as anything else.



See, it's not that the animal is cliche so much that I have doubts about exactly how much a fox truly relates to most people.

For instance, I've heard an awful lot of people say they were like a cat. But when asked why, their explanation tends to be along the lines of "Because I really like cats and I love to stretch and I'm playful" and that's about it.

On the other hand, I don't think people should take fursonas so seriously that people get pissed when asked for suggestions, like it should always be some sacred totem. It's really the people that claim an animal is 100% them and can't give me a good reason I get kinda cynical at.

@WillowWulf: I'mma guess it's like 'murrypurry'... you'know, kawaii. Kawaii-sona.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

mumbles said:


> See, it's not that the animal is cliche so much that I have doubts about exactly how much a fox truly relates to most people.
> 
> For instance, I've heard an awful lot of people say they were like a cat. But when asked why, their explanation tends to be along the lines of "Because I really like cats and I love to stretch and I'm playful" and that's about it.
> 
> ...


 

I think a fox relates to me, in many ways.

Smart- No one can doubt foxes are intelligent, and I most defintly am.
Logical- A fox, in my experience generally looks at everything logically, which I do, unless I get mad.
Fast- well...self explanitory.
Reclusive- Foxes are comfortable alone, and so am I. 
Hunter/scavenger- Foxes both hunt and scavenge, and I have a hunting instinct [chasing. though I never eat what I catch], but also will just go to the fridge, and eat what's there, rather than go to the store.


And dreams- I dream about running as a fox, and when I am running IRL, I feel like my body's lower and four legs hit the ground. It's a difficult sensation to describe.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 11, 2010)

Because I like it.  :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Because I like it.  :V


but yours is auto awesome


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I think a fox relates to me, in many ways.
> 
> Smart- No one can doubt foxes are intelligent, and I most defintly am.
> Logical- A fox, in my experience generally looks at everything logically, which I do, unless I get mad.
> ...



This makes me believe that foxes and wolves tend to be proud and narcissistic, because they can't seem to find the negative characteristics about themselves. If you want a species that accurately fits you, you have to look at the bad as well as the good.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I think a fox relates to me, in many ways.
> 
> Smart- No one can doubt foxes are intelligent, and I most defintly am.
> Logical- A fox, in my experience generally looks at everything logically, which I do, unless I get mad.
> ...



This.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 11, 2010)

because it's fun, and you can make them exactly how you want, whatever you find cute/hot/you, etc :3


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 11, 2010)

Because if you don't make your fursona something straight out of an acid trip, people will think you're unoriginal. -.-



EDIT: Note that if you are in any way a fox, all originality gained from being trippy is instantly canceled out.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 11, 2010)

It's part of the fun; going with whatever crazy shit you seem to think up.

It's not hardly as deep as 'being creative' or 'being mentally deranged'. Sometimes people just don't give a shit and want to go with whatever crazy ideas pop into their head.

As for me, I think I'm one of the more acceptable odd ones.(Dragon+Lung/Long("Western"/European Dragon + "Eastern"/Oriental Dragon))


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> This makes me believe that foxes and wolves tend to be proud and narcissistic, because they can't seem to find the negative characteristics about themselves. If you want a species that accurately fits you, you have to look at the bad as well as the good.


 

Of course there are negative aspects. Foxes can be highly nervous creatures, they're slow to trust [in my experience], they can be highly promiscuous animals, even in the wild, they're greedy and rude, they don't share, they're hoarders, and they love junk food.

All of which is true for me. I act like a fox-my friends say I laugh like one, etc etc.They're also hyper sometimes, and very unpredictable, like me.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 11, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Of course there are negative aspects. Foxes can be highly nervous creatures, they're slow to trust [in my experience], they can be highly promiscuous animals, even in the wild, they're greedy and rude, they don't share, they're hoarders, and they love junk food.
> 
> All of which is true for me. I act like a fox-my friends say I laugh like one, etc etc.They're also hyper sometimes, and very unpredictable, like me.



you say promiscuous like it's a good thing. or are you, like, a pet?
also
how do you laugh like a fox.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2010)

Or how mine instead of having white has my skin colour on it?
Because not everyone wants to be a brown fox.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you say promiscuous like it's a good thing. or are you, like, a pet?
> also
> how do you laugh like a fox.


 
Promiscuous is not good. At all, but it's true.
And I have no idea, ask my friends.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 11, 2010)

Eh, I don't want to be like anyone else in this fandom.  _Especially_ in this fandom.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 11, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Promiscuous is not good. At all, but it's true.
> And I have no idea, ask my friends.



so it's not good but it relates to you?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> so it's not good but it relates to you?


ya gotta take both the positives and the negatives, then again my positive is being oblivious while my negative is grammar.


----------



## Phobiac (Apr 11, 2010)

Because everyone wants to feel like a special little snowflake. A regular wolf is far too "normal" in the fandom, so they add wings and crazy markings to it. Then when they see other people have done the same thing, they make it a wolf/dragon/toaster oven hybrid.
And when thousands of people are running around with a fursona named Bob, you decide to be extra unique and name yours Ixipixxiflimflammagicsparklyfloo.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, people like to be unique. I don't think alot of people are too happy with being just like someone else, so they get creative.
Lucky for me, I have a sort of uncommon species. At least, in comparison to others.
The only defining feature to my (I hate this word) fursona is a jacket with a simple orange symbol for Saturn. Really the planet symbol is simply because of my love of the Greek language and all of its symbols.
And the funny part is, my (ughh) fursona is currently bereft of a name.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 11, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Well, people like to be unique. I don't think alot of people are too happy with being just like someone else, so they get creative.
> *Lucky for me, I have a sort of uncommon species. At least, in comparison to others.
> The only defining feature to my (I hate this word) fursona is a jacket with a simple orange symbol for Saturn.* Really the planet symbol is simply because of my love of the Greek language and all of its symbols.
> And the funny part is, my (ughh) fursona is currently bereft of a name.





> Langolier lord of the flies wikipedia wikidiots freplyplanging
> permalink:
> Share on
> Send to a friend
> ...



Sooo... is this last "definition" what you're talking about?


----------



## Telnac (Apr 11, 2010)

My fursona's a hybrid because he's the combination of my two favorite things: dragons and AI.  I see no need to create a species that's totally unique, as some furries do.  Just because a ton of other furries are wolves or foxes doesn't mean you have to create a wolf/ plasma creature/ armadillo/ dragonfly hybrid just to be different.


----------



## FuyumiAya (Apr 11, 2010)

Phobiac said:


> ...Then when they see other people have done the same thing, they make it a wolf/*dragon/toaster* oven hybrid....


You mean like Telnac above me here?   haha.. I'm joking.   Also, I think 3 creatures in one would be a... tribrid?  maybe?





Mine's a made up creature created by a friend, (Simple looking on the outside, but has alot of medical and scientific details on the outside.)  that, really.. I randomly made a female for laughs, but after.. two days.. I immediately clicked with her.  I suddenly knew who she was.  every detail.  Personality, her family, where she grew up, where she was born, how she [unfortunately] dies.   

 From what I have seen.. newer people to the fandom will ask "What kind of furry should I be?!" then you have to endure the whole "no, you don't want to be this or that."  "These characteristics of this species are more favorable".. and then they think they can combine every good aspect of all and throw out all the bad and you get some really wacked up stuff.  (Then they want you to DRAW IT!!)

Then they call themselves a furry w/o really realizing that their "fursona" is just a character.. when it's not supposed to be.. *I feel* it's more an extension of one's self.. that cannot be accomplished in normal society...but yeah.. then they get the idea they they are gods... then start this random WTF godmodding. \o/

So basically, it's people who have yet to really find their place.

I've found mine.  I'm quiet and content about it.  My happy place. <3


----------



## Inky Neko (Apr 11, 2010)

I suppose mine is kinda weird and I can say why she is. She's evolved constantly over the years: Starting as a white tiger with brown hair --> I decided a regular cat fit me better --> Markings got simplified so they were easier to draw consistently --> Purple's my favorite color so now the markings are purple --> I like painting so the tail tip became a little poofy brush thing --> Simplify the color scheme, hair is now purple.
TA DA. Now I'm a purple and white cat thing. I think it's cute, and it's how I like to represent myself in my art. *shrug*


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm fine with my Wolf with Eastern Dragon mix and my Draconian

neither of them are really out there but I like em


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 11, 2010)

I have like 9 characters. None of them are too out there [except for the tape worm] and are just anthros. no weird mixs or anything.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 12, 2010)

FuyumiAya said:


> You mean like Telnac above me here?   haha.. I'm joking.


Hey, when I saw that I thought that too, though I was thinking BSG Toaster instead of toaster oven.


----------



## Kayla (Apr 12, 2010)

Because people don't want to use the common, generic, mundane species? o.o


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Sooo... is this last "definition" what you're talking about?


 
Oh!
Heh, no.
NO.

I'm terribly sorry for being unclear, but my actual species is not a Langolier.
That's just a bit of silliness on my part. I wanted to see how many people actually knew what it was.
My actual species would be (human) raccoon, like it says on my FA page.


----------



## airfurce (Apr 12, 2010)

Kayla said:


> Because people don't want to use the common, generic, mundane species? o.o


 
that, just going for originality i would guess.

since some folks have absolutley none.

ARE THERE ENOUGH FOXES OUT THERE YET?

btw, i'm not a fox, but a coyote/husky mix... shit... that's not much better is it?


----------



## Raiven (Apr 12, 2010)

I figure, we're furs cause we like something a bit unusual.  We're uber-powered furs cause we're here to kick ass and shew gum... and I'm tired of getting gum in my fur!


----------



## Redregon (Apr 12, 2010)

i've always seen it as a drive to be "unique" which translates into "Special."

given that i've also seen bitchfights between furries over the stupidest things such as how one's ear fluff is drawn, what colour their eyes are... i can't help but think it's because they want to be different somehow.

it's getting to the point that if one wants to be unique, they would be better suited to playing a regular, ordinary species.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 12, 2010)

It seems like the more I try to create a fursona that reflects "the real me", the more boring I become.

I'm okay with that.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

airfurce said:


> that, just going for originality i would guess.
> 
> since some folks have absolutley none.
> 
> ...


 

ugh...yes, there are too many foxes. I was a fox before I knew about the fandom, and when there were two other foxes I knew, that's all.


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Apr 12, 2010)

So many foxes...and dogs...

I'd like to think my character is relatively plain, just a brown and white Jerboa, with dreadlocks (since I have them). And yeah, he has magic powers, but half the time I rarely even talk about them.


----------



## Jaite (Apr 13, 2010)

Its cuz zome people like variaty. Its like....buying this relly great shirt that you love alot but then you see your freind wereing the same shirt....do you dare were the shirt too...no....cuz you know someones gonna say "Hey SoandSo has that same shirt" instead of "Hey! Awsome shirt!"
same prnicipal. If we were all foxes and wolves and stuff....well....wed all feel plain and boring... instead of showing off and being flashy...plus wierd fursonas make relly cool art and storys duuh 


I AM plain and boring though im a dalamtian who likes to rave....thats it...nothing els...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2010)

Miles_T_Springfoot said:


> So many foxes...and dogs...
> 
> I'd like to think my character is relatively plain, just a brown and white Jerboa, with dreadlocks (since I have them). And yeah, he has magic powers, but half the time I rarely even talk about them.


My ex had a Jerboa character. They're adorable! Why don't people use them more...?


----------



## Seas (Apr 15, 2010)

I like to do things my way, I like to create or customize what I have to my own liking.
Therefore, standard earth animals and existing mythological and fantasy/sci-fi (of games movies etc.) creatures were out of question. 
I just created my own alien species because I could shape it exactly how I wanted.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 15, 2010)

I haven't got any one specific "fursona," but rather a small zoo that I like to play with.

I've got everything from a banana slugs to bats, to silver foxes (which, despite being a fox, you don't seem to see many of those, I've noticed). No dragons, no hybrids, no magical powers.

Most of my characters are professional types. A lot of suits and ties, a few police officers, and a few with stupid hair cuts and ridiculous body piercings. Eventually, I'm going to turn them into a story, but I'm lazy.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 15, 2010)

I <3 my dragon with a tiger mix:grin:


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 15, 2010)

Come now, I don't see at all why people need to get so wound up about their fursonas! 

Just because you have the same fursona in every detail as thirty five thousand, eight hundred and one other people, doesn't mean you're a nobody! 

Whatever you find you are most comfortable with is what you should be; I for example am about the blandest, commonest fursona you could imagine (Vulpes Vulpes, a red fox). My fursona developed my whole life as this and I only joined FA a few days ago and only found out today how common foxes are. I am NOT by any means going to change it just because its common. 

Why be something you're not? The whole point of........

*RANT* 
*RANT* 
*RANT* 
*RANT* 
*RANT* 
*RANT* 
*RANT* 

etc...


----------



## Kayla (Apr 15, 2010)

I like being different. But she looks something like a cross between a kangaroo, and a gryphon. xD


----------

